# Happy Solstice..



## Capt Lightning (Dec 21, 2017)

Today, 21st Dec, is the Winter Solstice when, in the Northern Hemisphere,  the Sun is at it's lowest point before rising again to bring in a new year.  It marks the start of a time of joy and festivities which was later adopted by Christians.  

So to all people, no mater what you celebrate, have a jolly good time.


----------



## Camper6 (Dec 21, 2017)

The days will start getting longer now.  Yay!:newyearseve:


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 21, 2017)

Then thankfully this stinking hot night in Sydney will be very short.

Why would I want to get excited by either solstice or equinox. 
At least the latter has meaning everywhere around the globe.

Sorry for being a grump but it is very hard to sleep right now.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Dec 21, 2017)

My heart goes out to you, Warrigal. i'm playing my tiny violin but my cat is begging me to stop.

It's 32° right now where I live.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Dec 21, 2017)

Capt Lightning said:


> Today, 21st Dec, is the Winter Solstice when, in the Northern Hemisphere,  the Sun is at it's lowest point before rising again to bring in a new year.  It marks the start of a time of joy and festivities which was later adopted by Christians.
> 
> So to all people, no mater what you celebrate, have a jolly good time.



I didn't see your post when I made a Joyous Winter Solstice post, Capt Lightning.

My apologies.


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 21, 2017)

Smiling Jane said:


> My heart goes out to you, Warrigal. i'm playing my tiny violin but my cat is begging me to stop.
> 
> It's 32° right now where I live.



:lol: Thanks for the laugh. It has lifted my mood.

It is 12.30 am right now and the temperature is still 25oC and it is very humid.
If I had a cat I would definitely not want him sleeping on the bed tonight.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 21, 2017)

Happy Solstice!


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 21, 2017)

One of my favorite days.  Days won't get any shorter. It's like turning a corner.  

Sorry Warri.  I still can't get over that you have Christmas in summer.  Hard enough getting used to Christmas in the Georgia.  You could wear shorts the last couple of days here.


----------



## Falcon (Dec 21, 2017)

Thank you Captain.    Good post.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 21, 2017)

Happy Solstice to you also. I'm probably the only one on the planet that enjoys and looks forward to the long winter months. Right after the New Year is my time for all my little projects I enjoy without having to worry about fall and spring cleaning. Getting ready for holidays and yard work that I do enjoy but it is time consuming. I have my new sewing machine to master, several coloring books I haven't started, books to read and listen to. New recipes to try, I may repaint my bathroom and the list goes on and on. Best of all is doing all this without the heat and humidity that bothers me more and more as I get older.. Warrigal, I feel for you.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 21, 2017)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Happy Solstice to you also. I'm probably the only one on the planet that enjoys and looks forward to the long winter months. Right after the New Year is my time for all my little projects I enjoy without having to worry about fall and spring cleaning. Getting ready for holidays and yard work that I do enjoy but it is time consuming. I have my new sewing machine to master, several coloring books I haven't started, books to read and listen to. New recipes to try, I may repaint my bathroom and the list goes on and on. Best of all is doing all this without the heat and humidity that bothers me more and more as I get older.. Warrigal, I feel for you.



I feel the same way!

I particularly enjoy the eating season that runs from late November through early April!

It was different when I was working but now that I'm retired I can pick and choose when to head out into the cold and snow and when to stay home puttering around.


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 21, 2017)

Aunt Bea said:


> ...
> 
> I particularly enjoy the eating season that runs from late November through early April!
> 
> It was different when I was working but now that I'm retired I can pick and choose when to head out into the cold and snow and when to stay home puttering around.


----------



## Vega_Lyra (Dec 21, 2017)

Happy Solstice to you all ! :wave:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 21, 2017)

Thanks Capt!


----------

